# decided to let my platy die.



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

I caught her in my net and I was checking out the red thing sticking out her bum and tried to push it back in without success. I got worried and squeezed her gently by her anal and that's when I realised I shouldn't have intervened. So I'll let her die and get a new platy


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

You should take pictures of the fish, so someone might know whats wrong and you can treat it, instead of letting the fish suffer and die.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You were advised to leave the fish alone. She could have lived a longer life.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

She is still alive. I wanted to take a closer look at it so I did. Obviously it won't look any better than it did but I'm trying to help her. I know I was advised to leave her alone but I care too much for her to die in labour and yes I said I decided to let her die but now I can't so I'm going to monitor her more closely


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Does she look sick in any other way? or show signs of stress? Sometimes things look worse than they are. If she is not stressed than she is unlikely to be suffering. The best thing you could do to help her is take some pics to post on here, then someone might be able to help. Until you know what it is the best thing is to leave her alone and she might recover.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

First it's an Anus, or Rectum, Not anal... And in fish it's called a "Vent".
A female live bearer has a Ova Duct.
Please don't do this to your fish anymore. Imagine yourself in that situation, a giant creature that has no idea what it is doing grabs you into an environment that you can't breath, and you experience enormous pressure, then it starts pinching, squeezing, and poking you.... 
There are many things that can be, (could be) going in with your fish, and most likely are not painful or overly distressing to it.
Listen to the advise givin here, or why bother asking


----------

